# Frog sitting in water



## skier217 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi, 
I have two bakhuis frogs in a 29g terrarium. I was gone for the summer and somebody else was caring for the frogs, and I noticed that the water level was a little high (wet substrate). I think the misting system either glitches when the power was out, or it was too high. I also noticed that there was a rotten egg smell, so I completely emptied out the water and turned on the fan. My frogs appear to be very healthy and have grown, but one of then is sitting in a small pool of water. Is this a bad sign? Also, how should I get rid of bacteria in terrarium? Any spray? 
Thanks,


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

skier217 said:


> Hi,
> I have two bakhuis frogs in a 29g terrarium. I was gone for the summer and somebody else was caring for the frogs, and I noticed that the water level was a little high (wet substrate). I think the misting system either glitches when the power was out, or it was too high. I also noticed that there was a rotten egg smell, so I completely emptied out the water and turned on the fan. My frogs appear to be very healthy and have grown, but one of then is sitting in a small pool of water. Is this a bad sign? Also, how should I get rid of bacteria in terrarium? Any spray?
> Thanks,


You can't get rid of bacteria in the enclosure. What you need to do to get rid of the smell is either replace the substrate or drain enough water out of it every day to prevent it from staying stagnant and letting the system recover. You don't want the substrate to be water logged (ideally an air gap between the top of the water layer and the bottom of the substrate is ideal) and you also need to account for if the water is wicking up to water log the substrate. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## skier217 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks! Any thoughts on why my frog is sitting in the water?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

What are the temp and humidity in the tank?


----------



## skier217 (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't know exactly because my hygrometer and thermometer broke, but at night it is 68 degrees outside of tank, and daytime 3 degrees warmer. So I am guessing it never exceeds 75 and never goes below 68. The humidity is high, there is constantly precipitation on glass and leaves.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Sounds legit, but you might check it. Lights can elevate the temperature of tanks a whole lot sometimes. If the humidity is that high and you happen to be wrong about the internal temperature, sitting in water might be a last-ditch attempt to stay cool. Evaporative cooling will not be possible because there is no gradient between the frog's skin and the ambient air. If the temps are as low as you are thinking, maybe he just likes it 

Mark


----------



## skier217 (Sep 7, 2014)

Could the frog be sick or no? Thanks!


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

skier217 said:


> Could the frog be sick or no? Thanks!


I think there's something about frogs sitting in water being a possible sign of parasites, but I don't know the specifics on it.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Male frogs draw water into their body to release on the eggs. You may have a fertilized clutch. IMO, If it's sitting in water all day, it is likely sick.


----------



## skier217 (Sep 7, 2014)

Any way to help it if it's sick? Thanks


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Reef_Haven said:


> Male frogs draw water into their body to release on the eggs. You may have a fertilized clutch. IMO, If it's sitting in water all day, it is likely sick.


Or they could be using the drinking patch when in the water. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

